# Height for show dogs



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So I know there is a definitive height for Standards, I believe it is 19 inches? But I'm wondering what is the considered too small in the show ring for a bitch. And, also, is it harder to finish a smaller bitch? And one more question  Is there a size which breeders hope their dog's attain? 

Just wondering 

TIA

pr


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Officially in the US anything over 15 inches is a standard. Most dogs competing in the show ring are in 21 to 26 inch size range. I don't think many folks would show a standard under 18 inches tall but don't quote me on it. I actually think the bigger dogs have more of a disadvantage then a smaller dog. They tend to look coarse and clumsy compared to the average size and smaller dogs.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My Stella is 24 inches and I get a lot of comments that she is a perfect size for a bitch. I also have heard anything over 15 in with Standard parents is considered a standard. Have not seen one that small myself so I don't think many have them that small out showing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

As was already stated, a standard poodle is at least 15 inches at the shoulder. Average for bitches around here seems to be 21-23 inches.


----------

